# Radon ZR Race 7.0 aus 2008 kaufen - wie seht Ihr das?



## C64 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 

mir wurde ein Radon _ZR Race 7.0 aus 2008_ angeboten, in einem,
wie ich finde, sehr guten Zustand. Es sieht zuerst mal nicht
danach aus, dass man an dem Fahrrad irgendwas machen müsste.

_Ausstattung:
Rahmen: Radon ZR Race 7.0 18'' 
Gabel: Rox Schox Reba mit Lock out 
Felgen: Mavic Crossmax 
Kurbel: Shimano XT 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9 
Schifter: SRAM 
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Seven _


*Daher nun meine 2 Fragen an euch:*

1. Was darf so ein ZR Race aus 2008 noch kosten?

2. Ist die Technik in diesem Bike schon so veraltet,
dass Ihr mir generell raten würdet, noch etwas zu sparen
und dann was frischeres zu kaufen oder kann man sagen,
dass es bei angemessenem Preis ein immer noch
technisch aktuelles und solides Bike ist?



Zu meiner Situation:

Ich bin momentan mit einem No Name H&S Bikediscount Hardtail aus 1998
unterwegs. Habe dafür letztes Jahr auch noch mal 250 Euro für Laufräder,
Züge, Kasette und Kette ausgegeben. Hat ca. 11 kg, XT-Ausstattung 
mit V-Brakes, sportliche Geo und läuft noch sehr gut. 

Neben der Optik stört mich ganz massiv die Rock Shox Indy SL,
die mit meinem mittlerweile wieder 3 stelligem Gewicht  
überfordert ist und ja auch technisch völlig veraltet ist. Und
da ran zu gehen steht ja wohl in keinem Verhältnis mehr, glaube ich.

Fahre überwiegend im Stadtdschungel von Köln und im grünen Umland.
Budget ist begrenzt. Hätte natürlich auch Bock auf ein 2013er Slide, 
aber die Bäume wachsen grade nicht in den Himmel. 


Bin an eurer Meinung dazu sehr interessiert

Beste Grüße

Chris


----------



## Tigermoeter (17. Oktober 2012)

Das Bike ist also 4,5 Jahre alt. Ist wie bei Autos das gebrauchte Bikes am Anfang sehr viel Wert verlieren, locker 30%. Ich denke Bei einen Neupreis von 1000 ist am Ende vielleicht noch was zwischen 200 und 300 realistisch. Ich persönlich würde aber nicht mehr als 200 ausgeben dafür. Wenn das Geld knapp ist und die scheinbar eh fit bist, was Reparaturen und Wartung angeht, dann schau neben dem Angebot auch mal hier im Bikemarkt, ich denke dann bekommst du auch ein Gefühl für die Preise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke 400 bis 500,-- sind realstisch. Wenn der Zustand passt.


----------



## C64 (18. Oktober 2012)

Tigermoeter schrieb:


> dann schau neben dem Angebot auch mal hier im Bikemarkt, ich denke dann bekommst du auch ein Gefühl für die Preise.



Die ZR Race Modelle werden nicht so häufig angeboten,
daher fand ich es auch sehr schwer den Wert einzuschätzen.
Gerade in der Bucht werden ja teilweise absurd hohe Preise bezahlt.
Es gibt wohl Leute, die noch weniger Ahnung als ich haben müssen 

Gibt es irgendetwas an der Ausstattung des Bikes zu bemängeln?
Ich kenne die die Avid Bremsen gar nicht. Ist die Reba eine 
leistungsfähige Gabel und kann ich diese auch auf mein Gewicht von
0,11 Tonnen einstellen? Sorry für die dümmliche Fragerei, kenn mich
mit den komponenten leider nicht so gut aus.

@ Tiger & Ben
danke schon mal für eure Einschätzungen. Der Neupreis des Bikes lag
 nach Aussage des Anbieters bei 1200 Euro. Der hatte auch zuerst mal
750 Euro aufgerufen. Hätte gedacht, dass ich mit einem Gegenangebot von
500 Euro einen guten Deal gemacht hätte. Aber auch das liegt ja scheinbar
noch an der Obergrenze...


----------



## ben1982 (18. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn Du damit an der Obergrenze liegst (500,--) geht der Preis in Ordnung, wenn der Zustand passt. Alles andere wäre verschenkt. Die ZR Race sind vernünftige Bikes, deswegen auch die hohen Preise in der Bucht. 

Die alten Avidbremsen sind eigentlich Top. Kommt auf das Model an. Die Reba ist ebenfalls eine gute Gabel. Bei den 2008 er Gabeln gab es eine Zeit das Problem mit den Dichtungen, hatte ich auch, nach Reklamation bei Rock Shox auf Garantie getausch. Hätte aber auch nur 25,-- Eur gekostet. Seit dem verrichtet die Gabel nun schon 10.000 km beste Dienste. Ich selbst Fahr ein ZR LITENING aus 2008 und baue gerade ein 2011 ZR Race auf. Könnte mich nicht beschweren


----------



## Berejosa-23 (18. Oktober 2012)

na ja, das kann man so oder so sehen...

wenn nix zu machen ist, denke, kann man sicher 500 für so ein Teil ausgeben. 

anderseits, spreche da aus Erfahrung, man weiß ja nicht, was vorher passiert ist...

wenn die Kette neu muss, die Ritzel hinten, die Bremsbeläge im Eimer, Bremse aktuell nicht entlüftet...dann biste ruckzuck noch 150 Ocken extra los. alles Sachen, die man als Laie auf den ersten Blick nicht sieht.

vlt. noch ein neuer Sattel, rein psychologisch, dann biste schon bei 200...was dann 700 sind für ein 4,5 Jahre altes Rad, ohne Gewährleistung (unterstellt, privat gekauft)...neue Mäntel brauchts dann auch bald...


----------



## ben1982 (18. Oktober 2012)

Deswegen auch der Hinweis auf den Zustand!!!


----------



## Metrum (18. Oktober 2012)

Würde auch sagen 400-500 und zuschlagen.
Gabel und Bremsen sind top, hatte ich beides jahrelang in Benutzung und war sehr zufrieden - auch bei damals knapp 100kg. 
Und die anderen Komponenten sind ja auch nicht die schlechtesten.
Wenn es mein Rad wäre würde ich es nicht für weniger hergeben und wenn hier einer was von 200 Euro erzählt, fällt mir nix mehr zu ein!


----------



## tillibebek (18. Oktober 2012)

450â¬ wÃ¤re meine Obergrenze.


----------



## C64 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich freue mich wirklich sehr über euer Feedback.
Hat mir sehr bei meiner Meinungsbildung geholfen.
Und ich denke: Ich will es - vorausgesetzt der Preis passt.

Dann werde ich jetzt noch mal mit dem Verkäufer Kontakt
aufnehmen und dank der regen Diskussion hier 
selbstbewusst in die Verhandlungen einsteigen.

Thanks a million! 

Chris


----------

